# Virtual LSD [Psychedelic Track made in FL Studio + A montage in Sony Vegas].



## Kajon (Nov 6, 2014)

This is just a designation (= 'virtual LSD'), got the track I just finished producing in FL Studio and mounted some clips to it with Sony Vegas. Both homemade. I'm not really a fan of drugs, but I call it virtual LSD because the song and video is pretty trippy

The video:


Thanks for looking: D


----------



## VashTS (Nov 6, 2014)

not bad but a bit dull.


----------



## Kajon (Nov 6, 2014)

VashTS said:


> not bad but a bit dull.


Òh wel thanks for the tip

And thanks for checking out


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Good for The Prodigy.


----------



## Kajon (Nov 10, 2014)

Try this one, this is a track i made using FL Studio


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Did you know who marek mierzejewski is?he's famous raver in Poland from Warsaw aka Vj dominion.


----------



## Kajon (Nov 10, 2014)

EarthBound 2 said:


> Did you know who marek mierzejewski is?he's famous raver in Poland from Warsaw aka Vj dominion.


 
Yes i know that

What do you think about this one? This audio was created with FL Studio

**


----------

